# HB1307



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1307...the Nelson Plan... is on the calendar for final passage today in the house.If any of you would like to hear the discussion,go to the audio site at state.nd.us/lr and listen in.I had it on the computer yesterday while I was working at my desk.The discussion can get quite lively and this one probably will.The session starts at 12:30.The Senate has audio and video.It is the next best thing to being there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

For those of you interested, here are the direct audio links.

House Audio Session

Senate Audio Session


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Called to the capitol looking for results of 1307 in the house and they told me it was postponed to tomorrow.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good...the uplink to listen in was down this afternoon.


----------



## nodaker (Jan 25, 2003)

1307 is the first bill listed on the 11th order for final passage
The House has scheduled a 12:30 start tomorrow the 13th
2048 isn't up on the calendar yet

One of my reps called to say they will vote no on 1307

Hope the audio is up and running tomorrow


----------

